# Any ebook recommendations?



## Prizen (28 Aug 2019)

Hi all

Any book recommendations, preferably an ebook which covers cabinets and built-in s? I've one from Taunton press but wonder if there are others? 

Thanks


----------



## Benchwayze (2 Sep 2019)

You might find some links from YouTube makers of instructional videos. They often produce them as an adjunct to their income stream. 

The Gutenberg project.

Absolutely free, no restrictions.
https://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/20846

Best of luck

John (hammer)


----------



## Droogs (2 Sep 2019)

Although not strictly cabinet making per say, I have the following 2 ebooks on my kindle all yhe time to read through if I have nothing else. Both old but very good and free on unlimited:

handwork in wood : William Noyes

Modern Practical joinery: George Ellis


----------



## sunnybob (2 Sep 2019)

I had a list of good fiction ready untill I saw the body of your post :roll: :roll: 
I've read many 100's of books on my paperwhite, but never once strayed from the fiction section. you learn something every day.


----------



## AndyT (2 Sep 2019)

Droogs":2c79dmen said:


> Although not strictly cabinet making per say, I have the following 2 ebooks on my kindle all yhe time to read through if I have nothing else. Both old but very good and free on unlimited:
> 
> handwork in wood : William Noyes
> 
> Modern Practical joinery: George Ellis



If "free on unlimited" means that Amazon would charge you if you weren't on their subscription scheme, don't fall for it. Those and many other out of copyright titles are available at archive.org and best found through the Open Library site.
There are some pointers in the sticky free-downloadable-woodworking-books-plans-ref-sites-t82220.html


----------

